# Why cant they leave me alone!!



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I dont think i have ever had two stressful days as bad as yesterday and now today again!!

On that other forum my thread about Barney and Dexie was supposed to have now closed as the moderator thought it was getting a bit nasty and now i just got an email saying there was another post from somebody having a go again!! Will they ever stop and just leave me alone!! They had me in tears yesterday and now i feel likek it again! Cant they see that i wouldnt be doing it if i didnt have to!! I dont want another dead bunny on my hands!! :cryin::cryin::nono:

Sorry i had to have a rant cos they are all driving me in sane!! Nasty people!! This forum is sooo nice compared to that one!


----------



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.

I did read the thread on the other forum and thought they were all very harsh.

Just stay here with us where its nice and safe.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

tell them all to go suck eggs and then mail moderator and tell him you want the thread gone!!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah im gonna email her and ask her if shes about xx


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

You want me to go round and punch them for you.........ill take my rottweiler dwarf lop Norman to nibble theirs toes!! x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> You want me to go round and punch them for you.........ill take my rottweiler dwarf lop Norman to nibble theirs toes!! x


He he go Norm!!


----------



## Daphne&Peanut (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Kelly 

I took your advice and joined this forum, I haven't been back on the other forum to look at your thread but I can guess what was being said, I'd just ignore them this forum seems alot more helpful and supportive.

Tamsin x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

mimi g said:


> You want me to go round and punch them for you.........ill take my rottweiler dwarf lop Norman to nibble theirs toes!! x


PMSL that made me crack up!!!
il take lily round too set some of her hormones on them


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Daphne&Peanut said:


> Hi Kelly
> 
> I took your advice and joined this forum, I haven't been back on the other forum to look at your thread but I can guess what was being said, I'd just ignore them this forum seems alot more helpful and supportive.
> 
> Tamsin x


Hi ya Tasmin!!

Great stuff! Im sure you will love it on here everybody is nice and friendly, but try and avoid Frags Umber and Mimi-g!!

HA HA ONLY JOKING!!


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Did they give you any suggestions or advice? Or did anyone offer to take your bunnies? I bet they didn't. Just ignore them, there are always people around who would prefer to kick a person when they are down as they are too cowardly to do it any other time. 

I would love some more rabbits but my dog has developed an interest in dead ones. There are lots of dead or dying ones in the woods as there is a lot of mixxy about and she likes to carry them around the woods with her  She can't understand why I won't let her in the car with it! The worst bit is the look on other walkers faces  I keep repeating "It was already dead!"

Hope all gets sorted out soon, good luck.:thumbup1:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

thats so awful! some people are SO ridiculously stupid! i really hope you are okay! and this forum is really good!  *hug*
grrrr im really angry at people GRRRRR.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Hi ya Tasmin!!
> 
> Great stuff! Im sure you will love it on here everybody is nice and friendly, but try and avoid Frags Umber and Mimi-g!!
> 
> HA HA ONLY JOKING!!


 we're the best 

the best at being stooooopid that is


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

well im very stupid apparently...since i iron my sock and knickers in the morning so they will be toasty...


i wonder if bunny can wear socks....that would be cuutteee

hmm not that i would but socks on a bunny....


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> well im very stupid apparently...since i iron my sock and knickers in the morning so they will be toasty...
> ....


LOL LOL LOL....i dont even do my own ironing I send it to my mums im still such a baby! x


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Hi ya Tasmin!!
> 
> Great stuff! Im sure you will love it on here everybody is nice and friendly, but try and avoid Frags Umber and Mimi-g!!
> 
> HA HA ONLY JOKING!!


Watch it Rich or ill get Norman to savage your toes! x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> This forum is sooo nice compared to that one!


so you thought  lol


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> so you thought  lol


ha ha!! hello you!! xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ello gorgous!!!! how you feeling? ignore other peoples comments all that matters is what you feel is right.
and remember the stinky pigs


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> ello gorgous!!!! how you feeling? ignore other peoples comments all that matters is what you feel is right.
> and remember the stinky pigs


he he the stinky pigs! lol!!

Im feeling ok, thanks, im now gonna ignore the comments and just spend my last few days with Barney and Dexie and hope they get a lovely new owner on saturday xx


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR OMG i had to read the post on the other forum didnt i!!!!!!! am absolutely livid.i f it wasnt for the fact that you want that post closed i was seriously tempted to join the forum just so i could give them all a piece of my mind:mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:

you did completely the right thing hun. all of our buns on this forum are like our children. i couldnt ever put charley in a hutch outside. he wouldnt get the attention he was uded to and those idiotic people just didnt seem to get the fact that you hated making this decision but it was the best for your buns

ggggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

need to go calm down now and have a big glass of wine

hugs and kisses for you for sat xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Can you not select to stop the emails telling you another post has been made like you can on here. What forum is it? I think you should do what ever you want with your pets no one should tell you what to do, I wouldn't let them upset you.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

red_dwarf15 said:


> GGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR OMG i had to read the post on the other forum didnt i!!!!!!! am absolutely livid.i f it wasnt for the fact that you want that post closed i was seriously tempted to join the forum just so i could give them all a piece of my mind:mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:
> 
> you did completely the right thing hun. all of our buns on this forum are like our children. i couldnt ever put charley in a hutch outside. he wouldnt get the attention he was uded to and those idiotic people just didnt seem to get the fact that you hated making this decision but it was the best for your buns
> 
> ...


Ha ha my OH said the same thing, he was livid too! Some people just like to give their opinions and be seen as the best bunny mums ever but they arent perfect either!! I know im not nasty or horrible to my buns and im not sayng they are! Its weird they wantd me to stick them outside even thought they would get even less atention rather than send them to a nice new loving home where they would gets lots of attention and freedom!

ha ha l i like your post though thanks a lot! xxx

Enjoy your wine!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Pamela said:


> Can you not select to stop the emails telling you another post has been made like you can on here. What forum is it? I think you should do what ever you want with your pets no one should tell you what to do, I wouldn't let them upset you.


Hi i dont think i can say the name on here, im not sure how other people have guessed!

Thanks xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry that youe feeling like this Kelly...its pants when they gang up on you when you need help and advise and want the animals best interest.. Some forums can be rotten


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

hehe i just typed in rabbit forum into google and it was the first one  figured thats what you would have originally done. hehehe internet stalking at its best!!

the post that really got to me was the one who said her buns lived in her garden and she worked all day, didnt get back till late and just went outside to feed them!!!!!!!!! would she like being shut inside a box all day with no stimulation and then have a hand shoved in her box to feed her!!!!!! like 2 p[ampered spoilt house buns would wanna be outside in a unpampered loanly hutch. ggggrrrrrrr getting angry thinking about it lol

btw wine was good  even triede saying to the oh, hun look how upset and angry i am, do you know what would make me feel better.........a conti  he wasnt having any of it tho


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

btw wine was good  even triede saying to the oh, hun look how upset and angry i am, do you know what would make me feel better.........a conti  he wasnt having any of it tho [/QUOTE]

ha ha you still wanting one then! lol! You will have to keep working at it, i did and now my OH is never without him, he loves him to bits cos he is like a dog!! lol!!

Yeah i remember that post you are on about i thought the same but didnt want to say anything as i think enough was going on ha ha!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Erm excuse me but i have 4 buns in the garden and they have lovely lives, just because they are outside does not mean they dont get any attention????  And when Im not there they have eachother.

Have a look at my pics and tell me my buns arent happy  I am out with them in the evening and every day i have off, before i had this garage they had a shed and i moved my indoor bunnies outdoors and they adapted briliantly, joey was not too amused at first but he soon grew to love it. 

The only reason on here I said Im annoyed with Kelly is because I warned her after Dave and before she got Stan, she should have learnt from the sad situation with Dave.

BUT at the end of the day whats done is done and like everyone has said we dont always make the right decisions and no one is perfect, I just hope that Dexie and Barney find a permenant home.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ooh i know what forum it is now... 

Well i was on there for an hour..and got a nasty message about avatar and i was to remove it....so i just said sorry and remove my account...TBH it didnt ;look very freindly.....:thumbdown:


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

crofty i wasnt having a go about outdoor buns at all. i had 2 outdoor buns when i was younger, and like you i spent my eves with them and weekends too. the bit i objected to on the other post was the fact that this lady said that she doesnt get home from work till very late and often all she does is feed them. to me that doesnt sound as tho she actually spends any time with her buns, and i dont see the point of having them if you dont spend time with them.
sorry if you thought i was having a go *hugs*


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

crofty said:


> Erm excuse me but i have 4 buns in the garden and they have lovely lives, just because they are outside does not mean they dont get any attention????  And when Im not there they have eachother.
> 
> Have a look at my pics and tell me my buns arent happy  I am out with them in the evening and every day i have off, before i had this garage they had a shed and i moved my indoor bunnies outdoors and they adapted briliantly, joey was not too amused at first but he soon grew to love it.
> 
> ...


Crofty nobody is sayng your buns arent well looked after, i know they are and i can tell they have very nice lives with you. But in my situation i couldnt have Dexie and Barney outside, they are used to being indoors, Dexie doesnt like it outside and they would just get left out even more if i put them outside as Stan would be running about inside and so i would still be in the same situation, at the moment i can still see them and stroke them etc when they are locked up indoors but outside i couldnt and i dont have a big enough space to make them comfortable outside.

I did learn from the sad situation with Dave, i leanred that i cant put them together and that is why i have tried to keep them separated but its still not working out unfortunately and i still ahve no regrets about getting Stan at all.

Thankfully they do seem to have found a lovely home and i have asked the rescue that if there are any problems to contact me straight away and i will see if there is anything i can do.

Im sorry you feel this way Crofty but honestly i am trying to do what is best for them and i dont really want to argue with you, you are entitled to your opinion x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

red_dwarf15 said:


> crofty i wasnt having a go about outdoor buns at all. i had 2 outdoor buns when i was younger, and like you i spent my eves with them and weekends too. the bit i objected to on the other post was the fact that this lady said that she doesnt get home from work till very late and often all she does is feed them. to me that doesnt sound as tho she actually spends any time with her buns, and i dont see the point of having them if you dont spend time with them.
> sorry if you thought i was having a go *hugs*


Thats ok  sorry i misunderstood you, I agree buns need attention i spend alot of time with mine, but i guess as is the case in homes for buns with diasbilities where they have like 50 rabbits this is why they have companions because it is impossible to give them all the attention they would get if you just had 2. As long as they get exercise and plenty of space and have a companion to play with and lots of toys then thats what some people do do.

I personally wouldnt but then thats another oe of my opinions lol! I love my buns and i just find it so frustrating that they are treated so badly maninly due to pet shops and impulse buying.

I wish i could rescue them all! Theres no way id give up any of my buns, but i do understand Kelly needs to rehome dexie and stanley im frustrated by the fact it could have been avoided, but what is done is done as ive said before. x


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

dont worry about it hun. i do it all the time lol. often have to re-read things a few times b4 i get the guist of whats ment to be said.

i completely agree with you! i could never ever to that to my pets. i dont see the point in gettin a pet if you dont have the time to spend with it. thats why we're not getting a puppy for a long while as my oh and i both work full time, and i think its cruel to crate a dog for 8 hrs a day but i know a lot of people who do it none the less


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi hun, i didn't read the original thread, but take it you need to rehome your bunnies, due to you not wanting them to go outside?

i had to do this back in February, and it broke our hearts. i was very lucky to rehome them with wonderful people, but i wasn't prepared to allow them to be outside bunnies as they where both very young and had not spent a winter outside, and i was so concerned they wouldn't survive - my landlord didn't want them in the house! But i have been lucky enough to be able to offer a home to Flopsy and sugar, who are outside bunnies!! Horay!! They have 2 large hutches, which have been attached together, and a run, and when the kids are back from school, they come out to play, it is fab. Hope you also have a happy ending xxx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

nickylowe40 said:


> hi hun, i didn't read the original thread, but take it you need to rehome your bunnies, due to you not wanting them to go outside?
> 
> i had to do this back in February, and it broke our hearts. i was very lucky to rehome them with wonderful people, but i wasn't prepared to allow them to be outside bunnies as they where both very young and had not spent a winter outside, and i was so concerned they wouldn't survive - my landlord didn't want them in the house! But i have been lucky enough to be able to offer a home to Flopsy and sugar, who are outside bunnies!! Horay!! They have 2 large hutches, which have been attached together, and a run, and when the kids are back from school, they come out to play, it is fab. Hope you also have a happy ending xxx


Hi Thanks for your response, yes i am rehoming them, i dont want them to go outside and i cant risk keeping them in cos they attack my other bun im truly gutted but i have to do what is best for them, they love each other and i think as long as they together and they have a lovely home to go to they will be fine, but i will worry and i wish i didnt have to do it. Sorry about your buns but as you say it was a happy ending to your story! Hopefully it will be to mine to. Some people disagree and i understand that as i used to go mad with people for rehoming their buns and i said i never wud but unfortunately i am now in that sutuation! xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

nickylowe40 said:


> hi hun, i didn't read the original thread, but take it you need to rehome your bunnies, due to you not wanting them to go outside?
> 
> i had to do this back in February, and it broke our hearts. i was very lucky to rehome them with wonderful people, but i wasn't prepared to allow them to be outside bunnies as they where both very young and had not spent a winter outside, and i was so concerned they wouldn't survive - my landlord didn't want them in the house! But i have been lucky enough to be able to offer a home to Flopsy and sugar, who are outside bunnies!! Horay!! They have 2 large hutches, which have been attached together, and a run, and when the kids are back from school, they come out to play, it is fab. Hope you also have a happy ending xxx


Why did you not check with your landlord before getting the rabbits? Sorry Im abit confused


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

red_dwarf15 said:


> dont worry about it hun. i do it all the time lol. often have to re-read things a few times b4 i get the guist of whats ment to be said.
> 
> i completely agree with you! i could never ever to that to my pets. i dont see the point in gettin a pet if you dont have the time to spend with it. thats why we're not getting a puppy for a long while as my oh and i both work full time, and i think its cruel to crate a dog for 8 hrs a day but i know a lot of people who do it none the less


Oh I know id love a dog but i couldnt work fulltime.... when i persuade my partner to keep me as a housewife  haha then i can have one!! :w00t:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

sorry! ignore!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> sorry! ignore!


huh!?:confused1:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> huh!?:confused1:


I write something but then deleted it!! sorry!! ha ha


----------

